# Will I regret getting the color Wisteria in nylon?



## mtkarenp

I’m so in love with this color and this bag would be perfect for spring and summer.  Will I regret the color choice?  I have a bag in black nylon which is so carefree but i want some color in my life.  Will it be super high maintenance?  How do you all keep light colored nylon clean?



			https://www.prada.com/us/en/women/bags/mini_bags/products.Re_Nylon_Re_Edition_2000_mini_bag.1NE515_RDH0_F0230.html


----------



## lovieluvslux

Beautiful color.  I can't speak for you.  It's all about your style.


----------



## papertiger

mtkarenp said:


> I’m so in love with this color and this bag would be perfect for spring and summer.  Will I regret the color choice?  I have a bag in black nylon which is so carefree but i want some color in my life.  Will it be super high maintenance?  How do you all keep light colored nylon clean?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.prada.com/us/en/women/bags/mini_bags/products.Re_Nylon_Re_Edition_2000_mini_bag.1NE515_RDH0_F0230.html
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386149



IMO, it's a good choice of material for a bag in this colour, easier than leather


----------



## purselovah91

cute congratsssss


----------



## ghoulish

@mtkarenp I own this very bag and the color is stunning. It is a bit lighter in person, fair warning. I am a bit more careful with this vs my black nylon pieces, but I figure hey, if it makes me happy, then it's worth it.


----------



## mtkarenp

ghoulish said:


> @mtkarenp I own this very bag and the color is stunning. It is a bit lighter in person, fair warning. I am a bit more careful with this vs my black nylon pieces, but I figure hey, if it makes me happy, then it's worth it.



I have a small pouch in cornflower and its lighter in person too.  I ended up pulling the trigger and ordering last Friday.  It should be here by the end of the week, I’m pretty stoked.  I’m glad you love yours.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

I love this color! I purchased the Prada duet in alabaster pink, I brought it to Disneyland & def didn't baby this bag. It got kinda dirty around the bottom which was expected. The drawstrings got dirty as well but when I got home I used warm water, liquid dish soap, and a rag, the bottom looks a lot better... dirt is almost gone. I haven't tried cleaning the drawstrings. 

Long story short, I don't regret purchasing it at all! It's such cute bag. Go for it!


----------



## Justforfun123!

mtkarenp said:


> I’m so in love with this color and this bag would be perfect for spring and summer.  Will I regret the color choice?  I have a bag in black nylon which is so carefree but i want some color in my life.  Will it be super high maintenance?  How do you all keep light colored nylon clean?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.prada.com/us/en/women/bags/mini_bags/products.Re_Nylon_Re_Edition_2000_mini_bag.1NE515_RDH0_F0230.html
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386149


I was debating between this colour and the pink and eventually went with pink as I didn’t own any pink bags, and I kind of regret it slightly. This colour just goes with everything


----------

